# Berufswahl (hexenmeister)



## Spokane (27. August 2006)

Hallo!!
Ich bin ein Hexenmeister und hab mir jetzt schon oft die Frage gestellt was wohl der sinnvollste Beruf für mich sein wird. War am Anfang Schneider und Verzauberungskunst was ich für Sinnvoll hielt da ich ja nur Stoff tragen kann. Doch nun überlege ich mir ob ich auf Kräuterkunde und Alchemie (hoff man schreibt es so) umlernen soll? Ist das ratsam bringt das wirklich so viel?
Bitte um Antwort....


----------



## Eistüte (28. August 2006)

Hallöle,

an Deiner stelle würde ich die Berufe so stehen lassen.
Habe auch nen Hexenmeister und die beiden berufe auch erlernt.
Sind doch gar nicht so verkehrt.Habe schon ein paar Gold damit verdient!

Grüßle


----------



## DarkViper3k (28. August 2006)

eigendlich is es egal was du machst haubtsache du bist damit zufreiden, also ich wahr vorher Kürschnern, Bergbau und jetzt Schneider, Verzauberum um der gilde besser zu helfen


----------



## Sahne (29. August 2006)

Eigentlich ist es volkommen egal, wenn du ein Rüstungsteil willst das man schneidern kann, so kannst du genauso gut zu nem Gildenkollegen oder ähnliches.

Einziger vorteil wäre, dass du dir die Robe der Leere als Schneider herstellen kannst, da diese ja BoP ist, musst du dazu selbst Schneider sein.


----------



## nown (1. September 2006)

Wenn du Einsteiger bist, ist es zimlich egal, frage ist halt auf welchem Server du anfängst (finde ich). Wenn der Server weit ist, lohnt es sich kaum z.B. Verzauberer zu machen, da man im Low-Level bereicht kaum Kunden finden wird und sich der Beruf dann endlos hinzieht und teuer wird... gegen Schneiderei ist nix zu sagen und auch später sogar brauchbar... wenn du z.B. in der Gilde Sachen schneiderst und die dann entzaubern lässt oder halt Teufelstoff zu Mondstoff umwandels... immer brauchbarer beruf wie ich finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber am besten ist machst dir deine eigenen Erfahrungen, im Prinzip könnte z.B. auch Bergbau und Ing. interresant sein ;> ...


----------



## BL4DE (4. September 2006)

Richtig. Bergbau/Ingi ist einer der besten Berufe die ein Hexenmeister haben kann (Vorsicht: Meine eigene Meinung ...).
Lediglich die Pets wie z.B. die explodierenden Schafe kann man mit aktivem Dämon nicht nutzen aber dafür überrascht du 1. Angreifer der gegnerischen Fraktion(Gnomen-Gedankenkontrollkappe Gnomentodesstrahl ) und 2. Kannst ungünstig verlaufende Kämpfe wenden (Meisterliche Zielattrappe Thoriumgranate)
Natürlich ist Bergbau/Ingi auch für Krieger, Paladine, Jäger, Schamanen, Druiden, Priester, Schurken und Magier sinnvoll ^^


----------



## Mautor (12. September 2006)

ich würde auch schneiderei und verzauberer obwohl du bei diesem beruf extrem viel verluste machst


----------



## Alassea (13. September 2006)

Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

,
welche Berufe du für dich wählen sollst? In erster Linie würde ich mich einfach entscheiden, was dir am meisten Spass macht und was du dir vor allem von deinen Berufen erwartest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Was die Verzauberungskunst angeht, kann ich auf jeden Fall sagen (da ich dies an meinem Freund sehe), dass es recht geld-/zeitaufwenig ist, vor allem in Hinsicht auf die High-Level-Verzauberungen (teilweise rufgebundene Rezepte z. B. Thoriumbruderschaft). In wieweit du Gold mit diesem Beruf verdienen kannst ist meiner Meinung nach auf jeden Fall serverabhängig - ist der Markt dort gesättigt, hast du kaum Chance dich durchzusetzen.
Was die Schneiderei betrifft kann ich jetzt nicht unbedingt meine Meinung als Lederträgerin vertreten, aber wäre sicherlich praktisch für dich, obgleich der Großteil von Leuten aus deiner Gilde geschneidert werde könnte (bis auf kleine Ausnahmen wie hier schon genannt).

Ich selbst habe mich für Kräuterkunde und Alchimie entschieden - Alchimie, damit ich mir und anderen die doch hin und wieder nützlichen/notwendigen Tränke brauen kann - zudem auch diverse Transmutationen, die ich recht praktisch finde. Kräuterkunde aufgrund der Alchimie, um die Kräuter nicht sündhaft teuer im Auktionshaus (zumindest auf unserem Server) erstehen zu müssen. Viel Gold verdiene ich mit keinem meiner Berufe, aber deshalb habe ich diese auch nicht gewählt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, gibt es doch auch andere Möglichkeiten ^^.

Viel Spass bei der Auswahl deiner Berufe ~
Grüssle, Alassea


----------



## Codetwok (13. September 2006)

Spokane schrieb:


> Hallo!!
> Ich bin ein Hexenmeister und hab mir jetzt schon oft die Frage gestellt was wohl der sinnvollste Beruf für mich sein wird. War am Anfang Schneider und Verzauberungskunst was ich für Sinnvoll hielt da ich ja nur Stoff tragen kann. Doch nun überlege ich mir ob ich auf Kräuterkunde und Alchemie (hoff man schreibt es so) umlernen soll? Ist das ratsam bringt das wirklich so viel?
> Bitte um Antwort....



Hmmmm.... mal 'ne Frage: Wie kann man Umlernen????


----------



## Sahne (13. September 2006)

Du öffnest das Charakterfenster ( Taste c ) wählst Fähigkeiten an und dann kannst du neben dem Beruf durch klicken auf das Zeichen (war glaub son durchgetrichener Kreis) den Beruf verlernen.


----------



## boardmatz (8. Oktober 2006)

bin level 39 und bis jetzt hat sich mein verzaubern und schneidern definitiv nicht gelohnt, da man immer bessere sachen gefunden hat, ale die, die man zu diesem zeitpunkt machen (und auch tragen!!) darf. auch die vezauberungen sind bis jetzt der rede nicht wert. und es kommt bis jetzt kaum gold rein aber kostet alles ziemlich viel.
nächstes mal würd ich bergbau ind ingenieur versuchen. ingenieure gibts in der ally auch nich so viel, hab ich das gefühl.
ich glaub man muß after all das machen, was man cool findet.
grüße


----------



## Rascal (9. Oktober 2006)

boardmatz schrieb:


> auch die vezauberungen sind bis jetzt der rede nicht wert. und es kommt bis jetzt kaum gold rein aber kostet alles ziemlich viel.


Keine Angst, das kommt schon mit den höheren Levels. Dazu kommt, das du dann all die Items entzaubern kannst, die beim aufheben gebunden sind.

Und mit Ingi machst du erst recht keine Kohle, da du so gut wie nix verkaufen kannst, da man für die meisten Items selber Ingenieur sein muss, um sie zu benutzen.

So Long
Rascal


----------

